# Los usos trasladados de los pasados



## Nirshamay

Hola a todos y buenos días ,¿Qué tal estáis? 

En el marco de las operaciones para aumentar mis conocimientos de la lengua española, me sugirieron algunas reflexiones sobre los valores de los tiempos pasados,

El otro día me encontré por primera vez con el uso del Pretérito perfecto y del Pretérito indefinido con el sentido de imperativo y de futuro inmediato 

*Añado ejemplos:*

1)"¡Ya! ¡*Te bajaste* de ese árbol!". 

2) Dentro de tres días *he terminado* el trabajo y te lo entregaré

Yo ,por mi parte,nunca he oído la gente usar los tiempos pasados con el sentido de futuro inmediato,y aún más con un sentido de imperativo,

En Hebreo, sí ,se usa el Pretérito con el sentido de futuro inmediato,pero que yo sepa este valor apenas permanece de pie, y si he de ser específico, sólo los "ineducados" lo siguen usando, 

Por lo tanto,quería saber vuestra opinión sobre el tema, 

Espero vuestra respuesta,
Con un cordial saludo desde Israel
Nir


----------



## lazarus1907

Esas dos frases me suenan mal. La primera no tiene sentido para mí, y la segunda estaría bien si usaras el presente.

Lo más parecido que se me ocurre es:

Ya casi he terminado.

Pero no lo clasificaría como un uso de futuro inmediato, sino una expresión coloquial.


----------



## Nirshamay

Pero,¿Podría usar el Pretérito perfecto con el sentido antedicho?


----------



## lazarus1907

Nirshamay said:
			
		

> Pero,¿Podría usar el Pretérito perfecto con el sentido antedicho?


Supongo que podrías forzar el idioma para crear algún efecto extraño, ya que los tiempos son más flexibles de lo que parecen y uno puede jugar con ellos para trasladar al lector (u oyente) del pasado al futuro, pero dudo que ninguna gramática lo reconozca como un uso propio, y a mí me suena raro (por no decir mal).


----------



## Jellby

A mí esta frase no me suena mal:

"Si esto sigue así, dentro de tres días he terminado el trabajo y te lo puedo entregar."

... aunque es más ortodoxa y natural con "habré terminado el trabajo y te lo podré entregar". Pero con el pretérito indefinido no lo veo.


----------



## Jessica_limab

Hola! a ver sit e puedo ayudar:

P. Perfecto Compuesto:
-acción pasada, terminada, que guarda relación con le presente.
Ej.: He visto a Roberto *este *fin de semana.

- pasado inmediato.
Ej.:Recién hemos hablado con el director .

Y me parece que en la frase 2) tendrías que utilizar el Futuro Perfecto. Que expresa una acción acabada en un momento del futuro.

Ej.: *Dentro de tres semanas* habré terminado el trabajo y te lo entregaré.

*En 2007* habré terminado mis estudios y viajaré a São Paulo.

Espero que te pueda ayudar.


----------



## Nirshamay

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Supongo que podrías forzar el idioma para crear algún efecto extraño, ya que los tiempos son más flexibles de lo que parecen y uno puede jugar con ellos para trasladar al lector (u oyente) del pasado al futuro, pero dudo que ninguna gramática lo reconozca como un uso propio, y a mí me suena raro (por no decir mal).


 
Fíjate en el libro "Punto final" de María del Carmen y Marcos de la Losa 
Ahí lo he encontrado,pero,lamentablemente, las explicaciones son  superficiales y no alcanzan para nada


----------



## lazarus1907

Jellby said:
			
		

> A mí esta frase no me suena mal:
> 
> "Si esto sigue así, dentro de tres días he terminado el trabajo y te lo *puedo *entregar."


A mí tampoco, pero la has modificado para que suene natural cambiando el segundo tiempo al presente; por eso dije lo de la flexibilidad de los tiempos verbales: El presente se puede usar, aunque suene raro, para el pasado y el futuro también.


----------



## lazarus1907

Jessica_limab said:
			
		

> - pasado inmediato.
> Ej.:Recién hemos hablado con el director .


Sé que en América es correcto, pero en España no se puede usar "recién" así, por si te interesa.


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> A mí tampoco, pero la has modificado para que suene natural cambiando el segundo tiempo al presente; por eso dije lo de la flexibilidad de los tiempos verbales: El presente se puede usar, aunque suene raro, para el pasado y el futuro también.



Sí, la he modificado, pero ten en cuenta que lo que se discute es que el pretérito perfecto ("he terminado") pueda usarse con sentido de futuro, no el presente. Pero bueno, si se usa el presente como futuro, el pretérito perfecto, que va justo antes del presente, pasa a ser futuro, aunque un poco menos


----------



## lazarus1907

Nirshamay mencionó el uso de futuro inmediato, no el de futuro a secas. Como dije antes, se puede jugar con los tiempos y usarlos de muchas maneras aunque no lo digan las gramáticas, pero estoy seguro de que no tiene un uso propio de futuro inmediato. Se puede usar con valor de futuro, pero no tiene por qué ser inmediato:

El año que viene termino ya la carrera.
El año que viene he terminado ya la carrera.


----------



## indigoio

Nirshamay said:
			
		

> 1)"¡Ya! ¡*Te bajaste* de ese árbol!".
> 
> 2) Dentro de tres días *he terminado* el trabajo y te lo entregaré



Hola Nirshamay

En realidad no es común escuchar esas construcciones. Retomando a lazarus, se atribuiría a cierta flexibilidad de los verbos.

Se me ocurre que la primera es más una frase coloquial, netamente imperativa.

Estoy de acuerdo en que en la segunda frase, lo correcto es utilizar: _habré terminado_.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Quiero aclarar que por lo menos en la Argentina se utiliza el pasado expresivamente para definir que una situación no admite discusiones:

¡Ahora mismo! ¡Ya te bajaste del árbol!

también para definir que algo abstracto o concreto está irreversiblemente dañado

-¿Y? ¿arreglaste la situación con tu novia?
- No, me parece que (ya) fue.

o para decir que algo es causa eficiente de otra cosa, como en la frase de mi firma:

Si razona el caballo ¡se acabó la equitación!

Con respecto a la forma "haber + participio", sí decimos "recién ha terminado" o "recién terminó" aunque podría ser un caso de sobrecorrección.

No recuerdo haber leído, oído o usado nunca "haber + participio" con valor de futuro cercano o lejano, ni siquiera de forma expresiva.

Sólo puedo atestiguar esto para el habla de la ciudad de Buenos Aires y sus ciudades cercanas (unos 15 millones de personas).


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Quiero aclarar que por lo menos en la Argentina se utiliza el pasado expresivamente para definir que una situación no admite discusiones:
> 
> ¡Ahora mismo! ¡Ya te bajaste del árbol!


Nunca lo había oído. ¿Sabes si se usa en otros países?


----------



## aleCcowaN

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Nunca lo había oído. ¿Sabes si se usa en otros países?


Tendremos que esperar a que ellos lo digan. Pará mí claramente forma parte de lo que uso y escucho a diario -aunque no estamos usando todo el día este recurso expresivo, pero no es nada excepcional- y no forma parte de lo que leo u oigo en los libros y doblajes o subtitulados, o sea, no se lo considera parte del "castellano neutro" de América.


----------



## Fernando

En España las madres son bastante más inseguras de la eficacia de sus órdenes: "Pepito, ya te estás bajando del árbol".


----------



## aleCcowaN

Fernando said:
			
		

> En España las madres son bastante más inseguras de la eficacia de sus órdenes: "Pepito, ya te estás bajando del árbol".


Aquí la gradación sería:

Bajá del árbol
¡Bajáte del árbol!
¡Bajáte del árbol de una buena vez!
¡Te bajás del árbol! ¡ya!
¡Te bajaste ya de ese árbol!
¡pam!¡paf!¡ñoc!

Es raro que se use la 5. Normalmente con la 4 termina todo, y si no fuera así, algunos deciden pasar directamente a la 6, digamos que otro recurso muy expresivo


----------



## Jessica_limab

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Sé que en América es correcto, pero en España no se puede usar "recién" así, por si te interesa.


 

Gracias, ¿y qué se utilizaría en España sustituyendo "recién"?


----------



## Fernando

Jessica_limab said:
			
		

> Gracias, ¿y qué se utilizaría en España sustituyendo "recién"?



Acabamos de hablar con el director.

Hace un momento hemos hablado con el director.


----------



## Rayines

Fernando said:
			
		

> Acabamos de hablar con el director.
> 
> Hace un momento hemos hablado con el director.


¡este thread es imperdible!, ¡Son todos unos genios!....
Pero, ¿cómo se usaría "recién"?


----------



## Fernando

Nos estamos yendo del tema.



			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> Pero, ¿cómo se usaría "recién"?



Yo lo uso siempre con un adjetivo, no sé si tiene otros usos:

Somos unos recién llegados a Madrid.



			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> ¡Son todos unos genios!....



Bueno, sí, los demás tampoco están mal.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Algo para referencia. 

*recién*. *1.* Como adverbio, posee distintos valores:
*a) *En su uso más general, significa ‘poco tiempo antes, hace muy poco’ y se antepone a un participio en función adjetiva para señalar que la acción por él expresada se acaba de producir: _«Tengo café recién hecho» _(Soriano _León_ [Arg. 1986]). Con este sentido, en la mayor parte de América se emplea también delante o detrás de verbos en forma personal, uso que no existe en el español de España: _«Mi tía Lola recién tuvo una niña» _(González _Dios_ [Méx. 1999]); _«¿No hablabas recién del pragmatismo?»_ (Serrano _Corazón_ [Chile 2001]). No debe colocarse entre el auxiliar y el participio en los tiempos compuestos:  _«Había recién egresado de la escuela» _(_Excélsior_ [Méx.] 14.9.01); debió decirse _Recién había egresado_. _Recién _puede anteponerse asimismo a algunos adjetivos, procedentes de verbos, que expresan acción concluida: _«En mi habitación, recién limpia _[...],_ me había estado maquillando»_ (MtnGaite _Nubosidad_ [Esp. 1992]); _«Antón, recién despierto, está acostado sobre un colchón en el piso»_ (Shand _Delmonte_ [Arg. 1987]).
*b) *En buena parte de América se usa, además, con el sentido de ‘justamente o únicamente’, combinado, por lo general, con adverbios o expresiones temporales: _«Recién ahora que lo rememoro y escribo me doy cuenta de que fue un sueño premonitorio»_ (Bryce _Vida_ [Perú 1981]); _«Usted se hizo famoso recién a mediados de los ochenta»_ (Paz _Materia_ [Bol. 2002]).
*2.* En algunos países americanos se usa también como locución conjuntiva temporal, con el sentido de ‘tan pronto como o en cuanto’: _«¿Recuerdas que te lo dije recién llegamos?»_ (Solares _Nen_ [Méx. 1994]).
*3.* No debe usarse como adjetivo antepuesto a un sustantivo:  _«Con más aguante que Berzin, el recién ganador del Giro»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 13.6.94); en estos casos debe emplearse el adjetivo _reciente: el reciente ganador_.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## replicante7

Rayines said:
			
		

> ¡este thread es imperdible!, ¡Son todos unos genios!....
> Pero, ¿cómo se usaría "recién"?



*recién**.*
 (Apóc. de _reciente_).
* 1.* adv. t. *recientemente.*_Recién salido. Recién puesta._ En América, u. t. antepuesto al verbo en forma conjugada. _Recién lo vi entrar en el cine._
* 2.* adv. c._ Am._ *apenas* (ǁ escasamente, solo). _Recién cuando estuve dentro me di cuenta._ _Vicenta tiene recién una semana en casa._
* 3.* conj. t._ Am._ *apenas*[/URL]  (ǁ en cuanto). _Lo vi recién llegó._

Nota: he suprimido las URL del código (y por consiguiente los links). Motivo: tengo menos de 30...  (posts)


----------



## Rayines

Replicante7: ¡Te imaginarás que sé cómo se usa en América!...Siguiendo el hilo de la conversación, preguntaba cómo se usa en España.


----------



## lazarus1907

Jessica_limab said:
			
		

> Gracias, ¿y qué se utilizaría en España sustituyendo "recién"?


Recién en España sólo se usa seguido de un participio adjetival. Como alternativa para el "recién" que se usa en América, tienes "recientemente", "apenas" y "en cuanto", según la frase.


----------



## replicante7

Rayines said:
			
		

> Replicante7: ¡Te imaginarás que sé cómo se usa en América!...Siguiendo el hilo de la conversación, preguntaba cómo se usa en España.


 Discúlpame, por favor, Rayines. Fue un post muy rápido y pensé que de la definición del DRAE podía inferirse que lo que no especificaba América se refería a España.  Creo que sólo son los dos primeros ejemplos. 
Ahora acabo de ver el post de AlecC... Lamentablemente no estaba allí cuando empecé mi post. Es perfecto. Si lo hubiera visto, no habría enviado el post.


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Desconocía las diferencias regionales sobre el uso de _recién_. Todavía me quedan neuronas disponibles donde alojar vuestros interesantísimos aportes. Así es que ¡gracias!


			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Nunca lo había oído. ¿Sabes si se usa en otros países?


 La explicación que da Alec sobre el uso del pasado como forma exhortativa es aplicable a cabalidad en Chile.

Es interesante plantearlo desde el punto de vista de la flexibilidad de los timepos verbales. Yo diría que "_¡ya, te bajaste del árbol!_" corresponde a:

- "Te exijo que el bajarte del árbol sea un *hecho del pasado" *o
- "Exijo que antes que termine de decir que te bajes del árbol ya te hayas bajado".

Es una forma imperativa muy desagradable, porque no deja espacio a ninguna replica y yo propongo erradicarlo del lenguaje y de la sociedad toda (así como el maltrato infantil que deja traslucir Alec en sus respuestas). Se puede usar en situaciones muy coloquiales entre amigos muy cercanos a modo de juego, en otras situaciones podría generar problemas.

Otra:

_¡Ya, se fueron!_ con la misma idea imperativa. Se puede acompañar con un chasquido de dedos, pero, por favor, ni lo intenten.

El uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto con sentido de futuro no lo había visto ("Dentro de tres días he terminado el trabajo y te lo entregaré").

Saludos.


----------



## Like an Angel

Nirshamay said:
			
		

> 1)"¡Ya! ¡*Te bajaste* de ese árbol!".


 
Este ejemplo me hace acordar al "te estamos enviando" del otro día, por el cual casi pierdo la vida, que me recuerda a una frase de despedida muy común -entre amigos- en Argentina "nos estamos viendo". 

La idea de la primera frase es que quiero que lo que (cuantos que) estoy pidiendo sea parte del pasado, es decir, que se cumpla. Tengan en cuenta que hay niños que son muy desobedientes y que las pobres madres, sin llegar a ser madres malévolas, ni golpeadoras, ni asesinas, buscan recursos de todo tipo para lograr su cometido (seguramente dicen ¡ya! ¡te bajaste de ese árbol! después de intentar por horas: bajate, están los dibus que más te gustan... bajate, te hice tu postre favorito... bajate, si no subo yo y va a ser peor... bajate o te vas a la cama sin cenar... bajate o llamo a tu padre y ahí sí que te las vas a ver feas -aunque esa feas signifique una hora en penitencia haciendo tarea-... ¿en qué idioma hablo yo? bajate de ese árbol ya... y una vez colmada absolutamente la paciencia de esa madre abnegada, ¡ya! ¡te bajaste!)

Por si les interesa, en el caso de _nos estamos viendo_, el deseo de volver a verse/encontrarse es tan grande y se quiere que pase tan poco tiempo que se saluda como si ese tiempo hubiera pasado y se estuvieran viendo de nuevo.


----------



## Jellby

A mí me recuerda al "lo quiero para ayer"


----------



## Nirshamay

Jellby said:
			
		

> A mí esta frase no me suena mal:
> 
> "Si esto sigue así, dentro de tres días he terminado el trabajo y te lo puedo entregar."
> 
> ... aunque es más ortodoxa y natural con "habré terminado el trabajo y te lo podré entregar". Pero con el pretérito indefinido no lo veo.


 
A mí tampoco me suena mal , pero hay algo que no me queda claro, 

Si modificas la frase para que suene natural cambiando el segundo tiempo al presente ¿Por qué todo esto no funciona con el futuro? 

Tú mismo mencionaste lo de la flexibilidad..


----------



## belén

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Sé que en América es correcto, pero en España no se puede usar "recién" así, por si te interesa.



Como siempre cuando surge alguien haciendo un comentario así, me gustaría comentar que discrepo de tu frase "en España *no se puede usar* así"

Una cosa es que en España no se use y otra es que "no se pueda usar". Por supuesto, se puede usar. ¿Quién dice que no se puede usar? 

A medida que los habitantes de países hispanohablantes nos vamos mezclando (sea gracias a la llegada de la inmigración o sea gracias a foros como este) es normal que se vayan integrando en un país expresiones de otro, por lo que no me parecería nada raro (de hecho, me encantaría) que dentro de veinte años cualquier nacido en tierras españolas tenga como algo perfectamente normal que se use "recién llegó el correo". 

Belén


----------



## lazarus1907

Si te pones así, todo se puede usar y tiremos la gramática a la basura. Cuando la gente pregunta en el foro -creo yo- es para saber cuál es la norma, y no lo que piensan unos cuantos aquí y allí, porque siempre encontrarás alguien con una idea diferente a la norma. Si la gente no está interesada en la norma, ¿para qué preguntar? Porque cada uno va a contestar lo que le viene en gana y nunca va a haber un consenso. Di lo que quieras y si alguien te corrije, le dices "¿Quién dice que no se puede usar?"; yo hablo como quiero, y dentro de 20 años igual tendrás que hablar como yo. Creo que deberíamos abolir las escuelas directamente.


			
				belen said:
			
		

> ¿Quién dice que no se puede usar?


Las gramáticas. El DPD sencillamente dice que no existe en España:


> *recién*. *1.* Como adverbio, posee distintos valores:*a) *En su uso más general, significa ‘poco tiempo antes, hace muy poco’ y se antepone a un participio en función adjetiva para señalar que la acción por él expresada se acaba de producir. Con este sentido, en la mayor parte de América se emplea también delante o detrás de verbos en forma personal, uso que *no existe en el español de España*.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 Manuel Seco tampoco reconoce ese uso en España, por si tienes curiosidad.

Lo he consultado con varias de mis gramáticas para españoles (publicadas en el 2005 y 2006) y muchas ni siquiera mencionan que sea correcto en América; sencillamente dicen que no se puede usar así. He preguntado a una profesora de lengua que conozco (que enseña en España), y dice que ella lo tacharía como falta.

Quizá en 20 años, pero ahora...

En Sevilla se dicen muchas cosas que se consideran incorrectas en el resto de España y el resto del mundo (barbaridades). ¿Por qué no empezáis a aprenderlas? ¿Quién dice que sean incorrectas?


----------



## lazarus1907

Estoy seguro de que no lo ha hecho con mala intención. La manera tan tajante con la que me expreso a veces irrita a muchos, pero siempre doy por hecho que la gente, cuando pregunta qué es lo correcto, quiere saber cuál es la norma, y esa no me la invento yo. Cuando se trata de mi opinión, entonces digo lo que creo.

Mejor lo dejamos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Nirshamay

,*Saludos*, 

Ahora me surgió otra duda sobre el uso del Pretérito perfecto 

En el libro recién mencionado, está escrito que el Pretérito 
perfecto tiene un valor _*psicológico de pasado reciente*_

_También nos dan un ejemplo:*Se ha sacado *el carnet* el mes pasado *_

*¿Alguién podría explicarme qué tiene que ver con psicología?? *

*Paz hermanos,*
*Nir *


----------



## lazarus1907

Ese sí te lo puedo contestar, pero mejor abre otro hilo, porque no tiene que ver con el tema original. Copia y Pega.


----------



## Rayines

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Ese sí te lo puedo contestar, pero mejor abre otro hilo, porque no tiene que ver con el tema original. Copia y Pega.


Abrí un nuevo hilo *aquí*.


----------



## belén

En resumen, Lazarus, cuando nos interesa nos ceñimos a la RAE y cuando no nos interesa, no..

En las acepciones 2 y 3 de la RAE aparece "recién" = "apenas"

Y el DPD dice que "no existe en España" , que para mi es lo mismo que decir "no se usa" pero no "no es correcto"


----------



## Like an Angel

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> He preguntado a una profesora de lengua que conozco (que enseña en España), y dice que ella lo tacharía como falta.


 
Andá a decirle a 500 millones (¿?) de latinoamericanos que están equivocados, que lo que aprendieron lo aprendieron mal... de ser así, deberían aceptar que no hablamos español, sino argentino, chileno, uruguayo, etc., etc., etc. . Ya lo dije _chiquinicientas_ veces, las lenguas no son como los números, y si bien se pautan ciertas normas (basicamente para que el entendimiento y la enseñanza sea posible), el habla la hacen los que hablan (si hasta ya casi me estoy acostumbrando a la horrenda traducción de _bizarre_). Además no me parece que se esté diciendo ninguna barrabasada, lo encuentro bastante lógico, seguramente porque para mí ese uso de recién es normal


----------



## aleCcowaN

Bueno, ¡ya fue!  (ejemplo del tema de este hilo)

Si vale como reflexión, habría que promediar varios hilos que ocurren al mismo tiempo. En uno de otro foro se cita a Google - y encima ¡mal usado! - como fuente inequivoca de la realidad del idioma, mientras que en otro no caben las obras de referencia de la lengua -las que yo no obedezco mucho, pero no les quito el valor ni el esfuerzo de síntesis intelectual y científica que tienen, y mucho menos la clara metodología con la que se construyen-.

Este "cambalache" donde se juntan "la Biblia y el calefón" puede confundir al más pintao -hoy me dio ganas de escribir en argentino- y consideremos que ni foreros ni moderadores escapamos a estos "clics sobre el _link_" donde uno cambia de página pero no de estado moral.

Yo inicié el hilo de felicitación a Maruja con "y recién comienza" y ahora veo que metí la pata. Es muy bueno saber que no se usa así en España. Si vale la aclaración en la Argentina se usan las acepciones 1 y 2 de recién tal cual aparece en el DRAE, y la 3 se usa, pero se considera más bien coloquial, si no tirando a bruto. En el habla "esmerilada" se prefiere usar 'apenas'. 

¡Haiga paz! ¡A lo'yuyo' hermanos!


----------

